# Maintenance question: dojo floor cleaning



## harlan (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello, and hope some of the school owners can help.

We've always used borrowed spaces to practice (uni gym, town hall, etc.) - and took it for granted that these places were 'properly' cleaned. I'm not quite sure about some of these places, and would appreciate some suggestions on proper cleaning. I've come into a nice, free space with wooden floors, but one open to the public, and would like to ensure that no one picks up any diseases.

1. Do I need to worry, since it's a wooden floor? (I avoid mats entirely.) 
2. Any suggestions on what to use for disinfecting and how often?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 19, 2010)

I have always used Pine Sol disinfectant with water, it has always done the trick for us.


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2010)

Best way to avoid the nasties is to limit the amount of exposed skin.  Students can pass still microbes to one another even when the floors/mats are clean.   I'm guessing due to the hardwood floors that the group does not do much grappling?   If its possible to mandate wearing shoes, that will solve most of the issue.


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 4, 2010)

I have wood floors in my private dojo, and it likely stays more clean with regard to microbial organisms than any public space would.  Still I clean and disinfect the floors weekly.  I just use an ammonia/water solution for the floors.  I wax the floor every 3 months or so.  

We also use mats at my dojo for when we work ground techniques.  The mats are sprayed and cleaned with a commercial cleaning spray sold for wrestling program use.  I don't recall off the top of my head the brand or else I would share it.


----------



## harlan (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank you for the replies. Much appreciated.


----------

